# TT RS



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Would be interested in peoples views on the fixed spoiler on the new TTRS.

In the process of ordering one but can't decide whether to have it or go for the pop up. Also Ceramic brakes. Are they worth the extra expense?

Cheers folks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, IMO, fixed spoiler yes, that's what I will order, ceramic brakes not worth the extra,unless you are on the track most of the time.
H.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Blaven11 said:


> Would be interested in peoples views on the fixed spoiler on the new TTRS.
> 
> In the process of ordering one but can't decide whether to have it or go for the pop up. Also Ceramic brakes. Are they worth the extra expense?
> 
> Cheers folks.


Hi Blaven, welcome to the forum, if you can stand it, there is 25 pages of stuff on the TTRS in the MK2 forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Weclome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need to join the TTOC to keep you going untill your TT arrives www.ttoc.co.uk  
Fixed spoiler for me


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  The fixed spoiler looks really good.


----------

